# ما هو سرّ التوبة والاعتراف - قوانين سرّ التوبة والاعتراف



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2012)

قبل كل شيء ينبغي أن نفهم أولاً أن لا يوجد شيء أسمه سرّ الاعتراف كما يقول الناس عن دون دراية منهم، لأنه اسمه *سرّ التوبة والاعتراف* وليس الاعتراف فقط، والاعتراف المرتبط بالتوبة، وبطبيعته  ليس فضفضة ولا هو مجرد راحة نفسية، هو طبعاً لما الإنسان بيعترف بانسحاق  أمام الله أولاً عن احتياج لأنه يشعر أن أمام الله أخطأ والشر قدامه صنع وطاله الفساد والخطية أهانته وجرحت علاقته معه وشرختها صارخاً من قلبه لله الحي بإيمان قائلاً [ أنقذني من هذا الموت الذي مس قلبي فأطفأ روحك في داخلي، وأعني ]، فينال قوة غفران وغسيل قلبي ومعونة إلهيه ضد الخطية لينتصر عليها  ويصبح إنسان روحاني يحب الله، أكيد بيرتاح داخلياً ونفسياً أيضاً، لكن الأساس ليس مجرد الراحة النفسية بل التغيير الداخلي وقرار البُعد عن الخطية وعزل الشرّ من القلب بقرار واضح فيه قبول عمل الله والإرادة الواضحة برغبة القلب الصادق أن يحيا مع الله، مهما ما كان ضعفه لأن قوته تأتي من فوق من عند الله بالروح القدس ...

والمفهوم الرئيسي في التوبة، أنه عندما يُخطئ الإنسان، فأنه أخطأ لله شخصياً وتعدى على  وصاياه وكسر علاقة شركته مع الله وبالتالي مع إخوته في الجسد الواحد عينه، أي مع الكنيسة كلها، ولا يقدر أن يُقيم شركة مع الذين يحبون الله ويحيون في التوبة  باستمرار، ولا يجب أن يكون له شركة في الكنيسة في الصلاة قبل التوبة، لأن  بدون توبة كيف يقترب من الله الحي القدوس ويشترك في الصلاة !!! فالله لا  يقبل أو يتعامل مع الخطية تحت أي بند أو حجة !!! والكنيسة لا تقدر أن تُقيم  الصلاة أمام الله القدوس الحي في عدم تقوى وطهارة وقداسة كل الأعضاء، لأنها تُقام في شركة مع كل المؤمنين الذين يتقون الله ويهابونه كأب وسيد لهم، ويحفظون وصاياه بالعيش بها، ولابد أن تُقام الصلاة بمهابة شديدة واحترام لله  القدوس بإيمان عامل بالمحبة، لأن من يحب الرب فعلاً يحفظ وصاياه ووصاياه ليست ثقيله لأنها به معموله، لذلك *لا تقبل إلا التائبين* ليشتركوا في الصلاة ليقبلها الله ويستمع  إليها، لكي لا يُكدر الجماعة كلها ويمنع عمل الله وسطهم، وبالطبع كل إنسان مسئول عن صدقه أمام الله القدوس الحي، لأن لو الكنيسة تعلم أنه يوجد وسطها خاطئ لا يُريد أن يتوب فأن كلها تتكدر لأنه سيكون وسطها حرام يمنع عمل الله، لذلك تمنع الغير التائبين من شركة الصلاة إلى أن يتوبوا، أما أن قال أحد أنه تائب أمام الكنيسة وهو كاذب، فعمل الله يتم وسط الكنيسة لأن الأعضاء أبرياء من هذا الكذب وهو وحده يتحمل كذبه لأنه سيخسر عمل الله وشركة الحياة وسط القديسين، الذين في الأساس الخطاة التائبين الذين أحبهم الله ...

وكان قديماً في الكنيسة الأولى الأعتراف أمام الكنيسة أو الأتقياء ليعلن الشخص أنه تاب ورجع لله  وطلب قوة غفرانه (وليس معنى الاعتراف هنا الإدلاء بتفاصيل الخطية كما يظن البعض، بل الكلام العام وإعلان التوبة)، والكنيسة حينما تسمع اعترافه تقبله في الشركة لأنه في  هذه الحالة له الحق أن يشترك في الصلاة بنقاوة قلب بكونه تائب فعلاً، وبكون أن الشعب ممكن يُمسك  في ضعف من يسمع اعترافه، لذلك الكنيسة جعلت الكاهن هو الشاهد للتوبة والاعتراف  سري، لذلك يسمع الكاهن المعترف ويرى أن كان أعلن توبته أم لازال يعيش في  الخطية ولا يُريد أن يتوب وما يقوله مجرد راحة للضمير فقط بدون توبة حقيقية صادقة، وحينما يجده تاب فعلاً وتذوق غفران الله وتغير  قلبه وأقام علاقة حسنه مع الله بتوبة قلب مبتعد عن الخطية والشهوة الردية  ويريد أن يسلك في حياة التقوى ومخافة الله، ونال نعمة من الله فعلاً، وفي هذه الحالة يُعطية الحل باسم الكنيسة أي شرط  القبول في صلاة الكنيسة لأنه أصبح نقي لأن الله ينقي التائبين ويردهم  إليه، ويسمع من الذين يتقون اسمه ويهابونه كل الأيام، لذلك الكاهن مؤتمن أمام الله والكنيسة في أنه يُعطي حل الشركة أن رأى شهادة توبة حقيقية تخرج من المعترف...



*1 - الشروط المعتبرة في الكاهن القابل للاعتراف*

( الأول ) أن يكون كاهن 
( الثاني ) أن يأمره بطريركه أو أسقفه بقبول الاعتراف بعد أن يثبت تأهله لتلك الرتبة . 
1 – شروط التأهيل : أن يكون إيمانه حقاً . 
2 – أن تكون أعماله ونسكياته وأخلاقه مطابقة لصحة عقيدته . 
3 – أن يكون تعليمه مفيداً صحيحاً مُنجحاً، وقد عُرف بذلك وشُهد له . 
4 – أن يكون للسرّ كتوماً. وكل ما يلقيه إليه المعترف به لا يتفوه به ولا يخطر بباله ويمحوه من صدره. 
فإن باح به أو  أطلع عليه زوجته أو ولده أو صديقه أو من يأنس إليه أو من يثق به. أو حصلت  جفوة (جفاء أو اختلاف) بينه وبين المعترف عليه فأظهر أو تفوه بما اعترف عليه بعد مماته، لزم إسقاطه من كهنوته وحطه من درجته. فأن هذا باب عظيم لا يجب التساهل فيه ولا إهمال الأسقف له . 
فيجب عليه ( أي الكاهن )  أنه مهما باشرة من الأمراض الخفيفة والكثيفة أن يدفنها في قلبه ( أي أسرار  المعترفين وخطاياهم ) ولا ينشرها ويمسحها من سويداء  قلبه  ( أعماق قلبه الخفية )  ولا يُعرفها لأحد ولو أُكره عليها ولو أن يصل به الإكراه إلى القتل .فانه  خير أن يهلك جسده ( ولكن ) لا يهلك نفسه وجسده معاً في نار جهنم .
5 – أن يكون له نشاط وقوة على الصوم والصلاة عن من يقبل اعترافه مضافاً إلى القيام بالصلوات المفروضة عليه وتجديد الاستغفار عنه ليلاً ونهاراً وفي كل قداس وقربان ويطلب عنه ببكاء والدموع المرة والتضرعات المتتابعة والأصوام المترادفة .  
6  – أن تكون له تجربة بالزمان وأهله وبحوادثهم ومتجدداتهم ووقائعهم  وتقلباتهم . ( بمعنى أنه يكون مواكب العصر ملماً بما فيه حتى يكون قادر على  الإرشاد السليم بما يتناسب مع أمور الحياة اليومية ) 
7 – أن تكون له ( الكاهن ) فراسة جيدة صحيحة ( إفراز وتمييز) تدل على حال المعترف من حركاته وفلتات لسانه وشهواته  وتقلباته وتغيير أحواله واختلافها، ويعلم من استقرائه أمور صِدقه وكذبه  فيما يشكوه إليه من أمراضه ( أمراض الخطية )؛ فأن كثيرين من المعترفين  يغلبهم الحياء على كتم بعض أمراضهم ( الخطية ) على كاهنهم ولاسيما  المستقبحة (1) .
ومنهم من يخشى صعوبة الغيرة والأمانة في الاعتراف ومرارة الأدوية وعسر استعمالها (2)  فلا يذكر خطاياه التي أخطأها إلى غيره ( يحتفظ بها في قلبه ) حذراً من أن  يغلط كاهنه بالتفوه بها أو بالكتابة عنها أو بالتعريض بها والعياذ بالله،  بالتصريح بها، فلا يذكر له كل هذه الأمراض المختلفة ويتجاوز عن بعضها (3) . 
8 – أن  يكون ( الكاهن ) كامل الحذق في طب النفوس وحفظ صحتها عليها ومداواة المرضى  منها، بحسب أمزجة أبدانها ومكانها وزمانها واختلاف أحوالها، وأن يراعي في  ذلك عوائد أربابها وملكتهم وما يتجدد في أحوالها وما يتغير من أخلاقهم،  وما تحتمله نفوسهم وأبدانهم من الأدوية. ويقابل كل مرض بضده كما يفعل أطباء الأجسام ولا يصف لأحد دواء لا يقدر أن يسعفه . 
9 – أن يطبب مريضه مجاناً ولا يقتني منه شيئاً من فوائد الدنيا ولا يقبل منه هدية ما دام هو معترفاً عليه . 
10 – أن لا يُحابي من يطببه ولا يستحي منه بل يجابهه بالحق ويبكته بالوعظ والتأنيب أن كان محتملاً لذلك.
11 – أن لا يكون شاباً صغير السن أو في بداية الرجولة، أو حديث الكهنوت، بل لا يقل سنة كأب عن 50 سنة لكي لا يكون عنده تسرع الشباب ولا في حداثة الإيمان، ومخضرم في التقوى متشبع بالقداسة ومملوء من كل حق واتضاع وخبرة روحية عميقة، ويعرف كيف يداوي حسب نعمة الله بحكمة وإفراز وتمييز عظيم.​ 
__________ 
 (1)  طبعاً مع الحذر من اقتحام الكاهن للنفس وإجبارها على الاعتراف قسراً ، لأن  هذا يجعلها تنهار وتُجرح ، لابد من الحكمة والتدبير مع الصلاة والصوم كما  أوصى الآباء .
(2) طبعاً أحياناً أن كان الكاهن لم يكن عنده  الموهبة ومتمرساً في حياة قيادة النفوس بإخلاص عمل الروح القدس ن يعطي  أدوية غير ملائمة للمعترف مما يؤدي إلى عثرته في الطريق وعدم القدرة على  تتميم علاج الخطية واستكمال توبته ، فمثلاً إعطاء ميطانيات خارج قدرة الشخص  مما يؤدي لعدم استكمال قانونه ، أو إعطاء صيام مفرط ... الخ ... 
وأحياناً لا يقبل  المعترف عموماً أي بذل أو حتى أي عمل روحي ، بل يخشى البذل والعطاء ... ،  عموماً على الكاهن الذي له موهبة حقيقية من الله أن يُميز ويكون مدرباً في  العلاج السليم من يد آباء سلموا له الخبرة .
(3)  كثيرين فقدوا الثقة في بعضاً من الكهنة بسبب إفشاء سرّ الاعتراف وبخاصة  عند الأولاد من أعمار مختلفة ، إذ أحياناً الكاهن بسبب اندفاعه العاطفي -عن  دون وعي أو دراية - يبيح أو يكشف بعضاً من الأمور للآباء وهذا منافي لهذا  السر العظيم وعمله ككاهن ويجب أن يقف عن ممارسة سرّ الاعتراف لأنه خالف  قانونه باندفاع عواطفه أو تحت حجة الإصلاح . ​


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2012)

*خطية مقاطعة الكاهن وعدم قبوله الخاطئ القادم للتوبة*
(الكلام موجه للكاهن) [ فإذا لم تقبل إليك الذي تاب، فإنك تسلمه إلى الأعداء، وتنسى قول داود: " لا تُسلَّم نفساً تعترف لك إلى السباع " ( مز74: 19 ) ] ( دسقولية 3 : 60 )
[ والذي طُرح (  حُرِمَ ) من الكنيسة بعدم دَيْن ( أي بعدم حكم ومحاكمة عادلة ) ، وبغير  واجب ( أي ظُلماً )، يُمسك بحزن قلب وصغر قلب. وهكذا إما أن  يذهب إلى الأمم فيضل، أو يسقط ويؤسر في الشيع المخالفة ، ويصير غريباً  بالجملة من الكنيسة ورجاء الله، ويكون مُبكتاً بالنفاق ( أي يوجعه ضميره  على تركه الكنيسة رغماً عن مشيئته )، فتصير أنت سبباً في هلاكه ] ( دسقولية 4: 48 )


+ وهذه القوانين لآباء الاعتراف باختصار، مأخوذه عن الدسقولية وعن المجموع الصفوي لابن العسال وبعض القوانين المختلفة لآباء الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية :
[ + لا يكون مُلاماً في شيء من الأشياء، طاهراً ناسكاً مداوماً الكلام الجيد اللائق بالتعليم .
+ لا يكون ذا قولين ولا يكن له ميزانان ولا مكيالان.
+ يشتهي أن يُقرض من يسأله في الرخاء والغلاء . أب الأيتام ومن لا يعرفهم بكل طهارة .
+  لا يرفع عينيه لينظر أحداً من النساء، ولا يحوَّل وجهه عن المساكين، ولا  ينسى الذين في السجون ن بل يفتقدهم ويخدمهم بكل قوته. لا يُحزن جميع  الضعفاء. ولا يأخذ بالوجوه يبغض كل خطية ( وليس الخاطئ )، يحب البرّ .
+ يبكت الخطاة ( أن كانوا يحتملون ) ويُعلمهم طريق التوبة .
+ لا يقبل الهدية 
+ لا يحقَّر أحداً ولا يُثقل الحملة على الذين يهينونه. ويبارك الذين يلعنونه .
+ لا يشكو أحداً من الناس بل يحتمل كل ظلم يأتي عليه .
+ لا يكون ضجوراً ولا مشتهياً لحسن الوجوه .
+ لا يضع على المسكين أكثر من قدرته، ولا يقاوم غنياً .
+ يبكت ( بالتعليم والمحبة ) كل من يريد التعليم بتواضع قلب .
+ لا يتقدم إلى المذبح بكبرياء بل بتواضع . أي أن ليس هو مختاراً أكثر من الشعب كله . ولكنه مثل أحدهم .
+ يقبل كل من يتقدم إليه ]



*معاملة أب الاعتراف للنســـاء من قوانين القديس أثناسيوس*
[  ولأنه أؤتمن على نسوة كثيرات وعذارى وعرائس، ويأتون إليك واحدة فواحدة  ويأخذون بركتك، فأنت بكل احتفاظ احفظ ذاتك عالماً أن الذي استُودع كثيراً  يُطالب بالكثير .
وليس يأتون إليك  لكي تتفحص زينتهن لكن لكي يتفحصن هن أمانتك. لأن الذي يحرس عينيه أن لا  تنظر إلى وجوه النساء فإن قلبه طاهر من النجس. لأنه يقول : إن عينيَّ  طاهرة نقية لئلا أنظر إلى الشرّ . 
فالذي عيناه نقيتان قلبه أيضاً نقي، كما قيل طوبى للنقية قلوبهم فإنهم يعاينون الله. والذي لا ينظر إلى امرأة فلا يتنجس قلبه . 
لا تنظر إلى وجه امرأة أيها الكاهن فقد ائتمنوك أن تتحفظ. قل وأنت تُصلي: اصرف عينيَّ لئلا تنظرا الأمور الباطلة ]
​


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2012)

*من قوانين القديس أثناسيوس وقوانين المجموع الصفوي لابن العسال*
​ [ + ومن أخطأ خطية واحدة أو أثنين فلا ترفضه ولا تمنعه من المشاركة (شركة الكنيسة وأعضائها)، وشاركهم في الكل وساعدهم وثبتهم،
 + أقبل التائب مثل الولد الذي ندم ورجع إلى أبيه. وضع اليد عليه عوضاً عن التعميد (سر التوبة مصدرة المعمودية وهي  الميلاد الجديد الذي مستحيل أن يُعاد) لأن بوضع أيدينا على الذين يؤمنون  يقبلون نعمة الروح القدس (لا يتكلم عن قبول الروح القدس من جديد، بل عودة عمله في النفس التائبة لأن الروح القدس يسكن في النفس مرة واحدة ولا يُفارق، بل ينطفأ أحياناً ويحزن ولكن بالتوبة يعود نشاطه في النفس مرة أخرى، وهو أساساً من يحث النفس على التوبة). ورده (أي التائب) إلى موضعه الأول.
 وهكذا طبُّ الخطاة؛ أجعل عليهم أدوية لينة حلوة، وقوّهم بكلام العظة، ونظف جراحهم فإن كان الجرح عميقاً وامتلأ مادة (تلوث) فنظفه بدواء حاد الذي هو كلام التوبيخ، وبعده بكلام العزاء. 
 فإن تمادى (في الخطية *عن قصد* ونية مبيتة وتدبير واعي) فأكْوهِ (الكي) واقطع الداء. فإن عُدِمَ الشفاء (وأصر على خطيئته أي استمر فيها بعند قلبه) فبفحص شديد وحرص ومشورة أطباء عُلماء (شيوخ روحانيين ذو خبرة عميقة مشهود لهم) أقطع بغم وحزن العضوالذي فسد (المداوم على الخطية بإصرار وعناد) (1) لئلا يُفسد باقي الأعضاء (ويجرهم لنفس ذات الداء). فقد كُتب: أقلعوا الشرير (الخبيث) من بينكم.
 + لا تكن متسرعاً في القطع (من شركة الكنيسة) ولا جسوراً ولا تُسارع إلى المنشار الكبير الأسنان.
 + فإن كانت  السعاية (الشكوى) كذباً فلا تقبلوه (لا تقبل الشكوى). (والمقصود  بالسعاية: أن أي شكوه أحد على أحد ما بالخطية كذباً، كنوع من أنواع الحسد، أو كبرياء، أو البغضه، أو الاختلاف الشخصي، أو لأي سبب ما ليبعده عن  شركة الكنيسة).
 + فإن حكمتم على أحد ظلماً فاعلموا أن الحكم يخرج من أفواهكم على نفوسكم. فإن حكمتم بلا رياء تعرفون من يسعى بصاحبه كذباً وهذا إذا عُرف كذبه دِنه بإعلان (ينبغي إعلانه بذلك)، واعمل به كما أراد أن يعمل بصاحبه، واجعله معروفاً في وسط الجماعة كقاتل لأخيه، وإذا تاب فافرض عليه صوماً، ثم ضع اليد عليه واقبله من بعد أن تشترط عليه أن لا يعود يقيم الفتن مرة أخرى. فإن لم يكف عن شره (استمر مرة أخرى في السعي للإيقاع بأخيه) فأخرجه كفاعل شرّ لئلا يشكك بيعة الله ]
 __________
 (1) طبعاً المقصود بالقطع هنا، قطع من يفعل الخطية بإصرار وعن وعي وإصرار، وليس عن ضعف، لأن الضعف شيء والإصرار بعناد قلب في فعل الخطية شيء آخر تماماً، بمعنى أن هناك ناس تصنع تدبيراً لأجل الشهوات، مع أنهم ممكن أن يتركوها بسهولة لأنهم أخذوا نعمة من الله، بمعنى أنه يدبر ويخطط من أجل الشهوة لا عن ضعف إنما عن جسارة وبكل إصرار  وهو عارف أنها خطية ولكنه لا يتركها وفي كل أعمالة يسعى إليها بشدة ورغبة لأنه يُحب الظلمة أكثر من النور، بالرغم من كل المحاولات لتوبته ولكن الأب الروحي فشل في نُصحه لأنه لا يُريد أن يسمع ووجده مُصراً على الخطية لأنه بيحبها جداً ويُريدها بكل قلبه ومع ذلك يحضر الكنيسة ووسط أحباء الله بكل جسارة غير مهتماً بأن يكون تائباً متقياً لله،  أو يستمر في الخدمة والخطية رابضة في قلبه لا يُريد أن ينفصل عنها أو يتوب، هذا هو الذي ينبغي أن يُقطع بعد المحاولات المستميتة بإقناعة لتركها والانتباه لمحبة الله !!! وأن عاد بالطبع تائباً يُقبل مرة أخرى، وان كان خادماً يتم فحص قلبه وإيمانه أولاً من آباء قديسين لهم موهبة الإفراز، وأن وجدوه تائباً وله شركه مع الله في النور يعود للخدمة سريعاً بدون تأخير، ليخدم الله بأمانة قلبه وإيمانه الحي.


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2012)

*المعاملات المتنوعة مع الخطاة، من قوانين القديس أثناسيوس، وقوانين المجموع الصفوي لابن العسال*
[ + من تاب فاقبله إليك لأن الله هو إله الرحمة.
+ أزجر من يُخطأ، ولا تطرد من يتوب.
+  ليهتم الأسقف بخلاص كل أحد. فلكُم يقول الرب: أنظروا لا تزدروا بأحد من  هؤلاء الأصاغر. وأعلم أنه سيُطلب منك جواب بالأكثر. فمن أودع كثيراً  يُطلب منه كثير.
+  كن بلا لوم (الكلام موجه للأسقف) كي لا يشك أحد من جهتك. العلماني (المؤمن الذي ليس له رتبه كنسية) يهتم بنفسه، وأما أنت فحامل حملاً ثقيلاً. مكتوب أن الله قال لموسى: أنت وهارون تحملان ذنوب الشعب.
+ الغافلون علَّمهم. واعلم أن لك أجراً عظيماً إذا فعلت هذا. كما أن لك وزراً عظيماً إذا توانيت عنه.
يقول حزقيال  النبي في الأسقف الذي يتوانى عن شعبه: "الويل لرعاة إسرائيل الذين تركوا  الخراف ترعى وحدها. أليس الرعاة إنما يرعون الخراف، وأنتم اللبن شربتموه،  والصوف لبستموه، والمعلوف ذبحتموه، وخرافي لم ترعوها: الضعيف لم تقووه،  والمكسور لم تجبروه، والضال لم تهدوه، والشارد لم تطلبوه، ولم تعلموهم  بحرقة قلب بل بُهزأٍ (استهزاء)، فشردت خرافي إذ ليس لها راعٍ، وصارت طعاماً لسباع" وقال أيضاً: "إني أحكم بين خروف وراعٍ وبين كبشٍ وكبش".
+ الذي أخطأ يا أسقف وأخرجته بجرمه لا تدَعه خارجاً بل رُدَّه إلى الكنيسة،
+ والذي ضلَّ أطلبه،
+ والذي لا يُرجى خلاصه لكثرة خطاياه لا تدَّعه يهلك بالكليةً.
+ وأن أمكن، الأسقف فليحمل خطية الخاطئ على نفسه ويُصيَّرها له هو خاصة ويقول للمذنب: أرجع أنت وأنا أقبل الموت عِوَضك مثل سيدي المسيح الذي مات لأجلي ولأجل الكل.
+  إن الراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن خرافه والأجير الذي ليس هو راعياً وليست  الخراف له إذا رأى الذئب مقبلاً الذي هو إبليس يترك الخراف ويهرب فيخطفهم  الذئب. عِدّ الخراف واطلب الضال كالرب القائل أنه يدع التسعة والتسعين على  الجبل ويمضي يطلب الضال. فإذا وجده يحمله على عاتقه ويدخل به إلى الماشية  وهو مسرور.
+  كن للمريض بالخطية كطبيب حريص مشارك في الألم. فقد قال ليس الأصحاء  محتاجين إلى طبيب بل المرضى، وابن البشر إنما أتى ليطلب ويُخلَّص الذي هلك. 
+ لا تحب السعاة ولا المتمحلسين (أي الذين يسعون كذباً للإيقاع بغيرهم، والذين ينافقون ويتملقون) ]

​


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2012)

*الشروط المعتبرة في المعترف عن المجموع الصفوي لابن العسال*
 1 – أن يكون بالغاً عاقلاً، وأن يتخير له أحذق الأطباء الموجود فيهم الشروط المتقدم ذكرها (1) .
 2 – أن يكون صادقاً  في ما يُنهيه (ما يعترف به) لمعمله من أمراضه (الروحية) ولا يُخفي  شيئاً منها، كثيرها وقليلها، صغيرها وكبيرها، جليلها ودقيقها، خفيفها  وكثيفها، فإنه متى لم يطَّلع الأب المعرّف عل كلياتهم وجزئياتهم فيقع عليه  عجز في مداواته ويصعُب عليه معالجته، وربما دواه بضد ما يُشفيه فيكون سوء  رأيه قد جلب مرضاً آخر على نفس المعترف، وربما أدى ذلك إلى الهلاك لا سمح  الله . (2)
 3 – أن يكون (المعترف) صبوراً على تناول الأدوية المرة المختلفة الأنواع ليقتني بصبره نفسه ويتخلَّص عند النهاية من المداواة.
 4 – أن يكون طائعاً  لطبيبه قابلاً لأقواله مستعملاً لجميع إرشاداته ... لا يُفضل شيئاً من  أفكاره (الخاصة) على العمل بما يصفه له أبوه الروحي ويداويه به.
 5 – أن يكون له حسن الظن في طبيبه يجعله يتيقن من حصول البُرء بواسطة علاج طبيبه واستعمال أدويته.

 +++ إذا تكاملت هذه الشروط فيه  (المعترف) استنارت نفسه وارتفعت عنها الحُحُب المانعة لها عن رؤية  المناظر الإلهية وشاركت العلويين في التسبيح والتقديس والتمجيد وارتقى عقله  إلى عالم الملكوت واستحق طبيبه أيضاً المجازاة الصالحة وأن يُدعى عظيماً  في ملكوت السماوات.
 وإذا عُدمت منهما كليهما هذه الشروط... كان إثناهما كما قال الإنجيل المقدس: "أعمى يقود أعمى كلاهما يقعان في حفرة".
 فإن  كانت هذه الشروط المعتبرة موجودة في الكاهن دون المعترف، فاز بالأجر وجزيل  الثواب بمفرده، ويكون المعترف قد أتعب نفسه وأضاع ما له وحصل على الوزر  زيادة على وزره، وتزايد المرض (عليه و) ربما أدى إلى الكي أو البتر أو  القطع.

 أما أن كان بالعكس  (أي المعترف أمين والكاهن ليس أمين وليس له في طب النفوس بل يدَّعي هذا  من ذاته دون موهبة الله) فيكون الكاهن قد استحق الويل الذي جعله السيد له  المجد للكتبه والفريسيين والمرائين ، وفرحت السماوات بتوبة المعترف وعافته  من أمراضه وأوجاعه .

 ______________
 (1)  كما ذكرنا في السابق عن الشروط المتوجبه في أب الاعتراف، وليس الاختيار  كيفما اتفق ، لأن يوجد كهنة كثيرين ليس لهم في طب النفوس ، ولا المقدرة على  المشورة بالنعمة ، بل يعتمدون على خبراتهم الشخصية وآرائهم العامة والتي  قد تكون شخصية أو متسرعة وبلا حكمة ولا تنفع النفوس ، لذلك الأهم أننا  نختار أب اعتراف محنك له دراية بطب النفوس .

 (2)  أحياناً كثيرة يعتري كثيرين الخجل من ذكر بعض الخطايا التي تحرجه جداً  وتسبب في مشكلة نفسيه داخليه ، أو بطبعه خجول أو شخصية منغلقة عموماً ،  ولكن يحتاج أن لا يعترف بها كنوع من أنواع غصب النفس ، لأن هذا قد يضر أكثر  مما ينفع ، ولكن يكشف لأب اعترافه أنه يوجد ما يخجل من ذكره ، طالباً منه  الصلاة ، وبنعمة الله وحكمة أب الاعتراف بالروح القدس سيعين هذه النفس  الضعيفة ، أو المنغلقة وتتخطى مشكلتها بسلام . 

 مع  الحذر بأن يحاول أحد أن يُغير من الشخصية المنغلقة بطبعها لكي تصير شخصية  منبسطة تنفتح على الناس ، لأن هذا كفيل بانهيارها وضياعها كليةً !!!
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
 
+ عن المجموع الصفوي لابن العسال صفحة 426 - 428​​


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2012)

*ما ينبغي أن لا يكون في أب الاعتراف*
 لا  ينبغي على أب الاعتراف أن يتسلط على ابنه في الاعتراف، ولا يترك له  (الحرية في) الإرادة أو الاختيار لشيء، أي كل ما يتصل بحياته المادية والعاطفية  والفكرية والاجتماعية والسياسية، ويقيده برأيه الشخصي لكي يتبع مشورته في كل شيء، من أصغر ما في  حياته لأكبرها، ظناً أن هذا هو سلطانه الذي أخذه من الله.

 لأنه أن صنع  هذا حتماً سيفقده النمو الطبيعي لتكوينه العقلي والإرادي، ويُصبح شخصية  ضعيفة مهمشة، جاهلاً بمعنى المسئولية في الحياة، لأنه لماذا يتحمل المسئولية  وأبوه هو من يفكر له، ويختار له، ويقرر عنه القرارات المصيرية، ويتحمل  عنه كل مسئولية، وهو جالس كمغيب للعقل أو كمعتوه، يتلقى كل شيء من فم  أبيه وعليه أن يطيع كأعمى !!! هذا ليس شيمة الأب الروحي أو الهدف من الاعتراف على الإطلاق !!! وهذا لم يكن عند آباء الكنيسة ولا حتى يوجد مثل هذا في الكتاب المقدس كله ...

 أب الاعتراف  الحقيقي – حسب ما تسلمناه من آباء الكنيسة – هو الذي يعرف أن مسئوليته  تنحصر في قبول اعتراف الخاطئ، وإعطائه النُصح اللازم لحياة التوبة، والدواء النافع،  وإعطائه الحلّ للشركة في الكنيسة؛ ولكنه لا يطبع صورته الشخصية، سواء الروحية  أو الاجتماعية أو الفكرية أو جهاداته الخاصة (مهما ما كانت صحيحة ونافعة من وجهة نظرة لأن ما هو صحيح له قد لا ينفع غيره)، على أولاده في الاعتراف  لتكون صورة طبق الأصل منه !!!
 

إنما هو من  يجعلهم يشعرون بحرية عمل النعمة فيهم وفق شخصية كل واحد منهم. وهو يوجه فقط،  ويترك لله أن يختار الطريق الملائم للخلاص، وليس ما يراه الناس من حوله  ملائماً لابنه ...
 أب الاعتراف في  طقس التوبة هو معلَّم يُرشد بالإنجيل، ويُتلمذ للمسيح له المجد. وهنا لا  يصير لأب الاعتراف تلاميذ شخصيين أو أتباع متحزبين له، أو أناس يعتنقوا  فكره الشخصي أو يصيروا نسخه منه !!! بل يصيرون بفعل إرشاده وصلاته وإنكاره لذاته، تلاميذ للراعي الواحد الوحيد ربنا يسوع المسيح فقط، خاضعين لإرشاد الروح القدس وليس لشخصه هو، لذلك الكاهن دائماً يعمل بكل قوة لكي يُساعد المعترف على إشعال الروح القدس فيه ليكون تحت قيادته (قيادة الروح القدس) ...​


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]*من القوانين الكنسية في قبول توبة الخاطي*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]قوانين الرسل 52: [ أي  أسقف أو قس لا يقبل الراجع عن خطيئته، ليُحط (يعزل من رتبته)، لأنه يُجرب  المسيح الذي قال: "يكون فرح في السماء على خاطئ واحد يتوب" (لو15:7) ] (ذكر في قوانين مجمع قرطاجنة 53 – أنظر متى18: 12 – 14؛ 9: 13)[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot]من قوانين البابا كيرلس الثاني: [ أي  أسقف أو قس لم يقبل توبة الخاطئ إذا تاب ويرجع إلى الله عن خطاياه فليُقطع  من بيعة الله لأنه خالف قول المسيح الذي يقول إنه يكون في السماء فرح عظيم  من أجل خاطئ واحد يتوب ] [/FONT]    

[FONT=&quot]وفي مجمع نيقية  تكلم عن الذين ينسبون لله أنه ليس بغافر الذنوب واسمهم القاطعون، لأنهم  يقطعون كل من يجدونه يُخطئ من الشركة ولا يقبلوه مرة أخرى: [ عن المُسمين "القاطعون Catarsis[FONT=&quot]"  لأن هؤلاء كانوا يقولون إنه ليس لأحد مغفرة من ذنب يعمله وقد كانوا أنقياء  محترزين من الذنوب وكانوا ينسبون لله أنه ليس بغفار الذنوب، وهذا هو أكبر تجديف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ][/FONT][/FONT]    ​[FONT=&quot]فأن  كان هذا قانون الكنيسة الذي يقر بحرمان أي قس أو أسقف لا يقبل توبة الخاطئ  ويعيده لشركة الكنيسة ويقبله، فكم يكون لنا نحن الذين لا نخلو من معصية  ونرفض أن نقبل كل خاطئ مهما كانت خطيئته والرب حذرنا جميعاً بلا استثناء  (سواء كنا بلا رتبة كنسية أو لأحد فينا رتبه كنسية مهما كانت صغيرة والا  كبيرة) قائلاً لنا مثل ليُعلمنا ويحكم علينا ويأمرنا: [ يُشبه  ملكوت السماوات إنسانا ملكاً أراد أن يُحاسب عبيده. فلما ابتدأ في  المحاسبة قُدم إليه واحد مديون بعشرة آلاف وزنة. وإذ لم يكن له ما يوفي أمر  سيده أن يباع هو و امرأته وأولاده و كل ما له و يوفي الدين. فخر العبد  وسجد له قائلا يا سيد تمهل علي فأوفيك الجميع. فتحنن سيد ذلك العبد وأطلقه وترك له الدين. ولما خرج ذلك العبد وجد واحداً من العبيد رفقائه كان مديوناً له بمائة دينار فأمسكه وأخذ بعنقه قائلا أوفني ما لي عليك. فخر العبد رفيقه على قدميه وطلب إليه قائلا تمهل علي فأوفيك الجميع. فلم يرد بل مضى وألقاه في سجن حتى يوفي الدين. فلما رأى العبيد رفقاؤه ما كان حزنوا جدا وأتوا وقصوا على سيدهم كل ما جرى. فدعاه حينئذ سيده وقال له: أيها العبد الشرير كل ذلك الدين تركته لك لأنك طلبت إلي. أفما كان ينبغي انك أنت أيضاً ترحم العبد رفيقك كما رحمتك أنا.  وغضب سيده و سلمه إلى المعذبين حتى يوفي كل ما كان له عليه. فهكذا أبي  السماوي يفعل بكم إن لم تتركوا من قلوبكم كل واحد لأخيه زلاته ] (مت18: 23 – 35)[/FONT]​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 يونيو 2012)

*



وكان قديماً في الكنيسة الأولى الأعتراف أمام الكنيسة أو الأتقياء ليعلن الشخص أنه تاب ورجع لله وطلب قوة غفرانه، 


أنقر للتوسيع...


وجدت  فيما اقراء ان  هذا التعليم لم  يكن موجود في الاصل وذلك  حسب الترجمة النسخة اليونانية للديداكية ، فوجدت هذه العبارة مكتوبة هكذا : (إعترفوا بزلاتكم : فى الكنيسة) وشتان الفرق بين القول : "أمام الكنيسة" ، وبين : "فى الكنيسة" ، وهو الذى نفعله فعلاً إلى الآن 
**اي الاعتراف سري  ولكن في الكنيسة وليس امام  الكنيسة *​


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> وجدت  فيما اقراء ان  هذا التعليم لم  يكن موجود في الاصل وذلك  حسب الترجمة النسخة اليونانية للديداكية ، فوجدت هذه العبارة مكتوبة هكذا : (إعترفوا بزلاتكم : فى الكنيسة) وشتان الفرق بين القول : "أمام الكنيسة" ، وبين : "فى الكنيسة" ، وهو الذى نفعله فعلاً إلى الآن
> **اي الاعتراف سري  ولكن في الكنيسة وليس امام  الكنيسة *​



حبيب قلبي الغالي انت اقتبست هذا الكلام في موضوع سبق وتحدثنا فيه، ولا يوجد شتان بين اللفظتين، لأن من تاريخ الكنيسة كان هناك اعتراف وسط المؤمنين الأتقياء في الكنيسة، ولكن بسبب ضعف الإيمان وقلة الأتقياء اقتسرت سراً على يد كاهن وبخاصة بعد الثلاثة قرون الأولى، والتلاعب في الألفاظ لإثبات الكلام في اتجاه محدد لا يصح ان يكون، لأن اللفظة وحدها لا تحدد المضمون، لأن تتخيل الاعتراف وسط المؤمنين سيكون فين أساساً، في الشارع أم البيت أم وسط الأسرة !!! أليس في الكنيسة !!! وهل لو قلنا الصلاة في الكنيسة، وليس أمام الكنيسة يعني هذا أن الصلاة سرية منفردة وليست وسط الكنيسة أو أمام القديسين أو في شركة معهم !!! والقديس بولس لما يقول الكنيسة التي في أفسس يقصد مثلاً كنيسة واحدة ام يقصد جماعة المؤمنين في أفسس ككل وليس مكان محدد أو بيت معين !!! [ طبعاً انا بساير المعنى الحرفي في الكلام، ولو على حرفية الكلام بهذا الشكل لن ننتهي من مناقشات سنلف وندور فيها في كل شيء، في الكتاب المقدس والتقليد وكل كتابات الآباء، وسنُترجم كل شيء ترجمة حرفية ونخرج عن المضمون، لأن أي موضوع او سفر أو كتابات آباء لازم نقرأ المضمون أولاً ونفهم ماذا يريد أن يقول وفي أي مناسبة ليتم فهم الكلام فهماً صحيحاً ودقيقاً، ولكن الحرف بهذه الطريقة سيجعلنا ننقسم كلنا ونختلف في كل آية وكل تفسير وكل موقف، ويشرح كل واحد حسب وجهة نظره وليس حسب مضمون الرسالة أو الحديث العام ]
وهل لابد من تحديد (أمام) أم (في)، وهي التي ستفرق !!! أم المضمون هو الذي يُحدد المعنى، ثم علماء الدراسات في الديداخي وتاريخ الكنيسة أثبتوا هذا الكلام وستتحقق منه لو درست دراسة متخصصه وبدقة رابطاً الديداخي بضمون الكلام مع ربطها بباقي التقليد والقوانين الكنسية مع روحها والكتاب المقدس والتاريخ الكنسي نفسه، بدون انحياز لرأي أو فكر محدد لإثبات فكرة معينه أو رأي خاص، كما يفعل كثيرين لكي يثبتوا أنهم صح، حتى أنهم يفهموا معاني الآيات في إطار آخر تماماً دون أن يدروا، لأنهم ترجموا الآية ترجمة حرفية دون الولوج لروح الآية نفسها بإلهام الروح والقصد العام منها في الرسالة ككل...

ثم مثلاً في قول الرب لما قال عن المتخاصمين لو أن الأخ لم يسمع منك قل للكنيسة، هل معناها أنك ستقول للكنيسة كلها جهراً وفي كل مكان في العالم !!! أو حتى  ستقول لكل من تلتقي به في الكنيسة !!! فلو كل معنى أخذناه حرفياً مستقلاً عن المضمون لن يخلو موضوع واحد من ملابسات لا حصر لها واتحدى حد يصل لمعنى واضح لأي شيء... ثم ايه المشكلة لو كانت اتقالت أمام الكنيسة أم قيلت سراً، هل هذا لكي نثبت أننا نسير على المنهج الرسولي تحت اي بند لكي نقول اننا حافظنا عليه، وأن طائفتنا الوحيدة الصحيحة عن باقي كل الطوائف مثلاً !!! هل نلفق الأحداث والمواقف ونعوج التفسيرات لإثبات وجهة نظرنا تحت اي بند أو ظرف مهما ما يكن !!! 
مع أننا حافظنا عليه في المضمون وليس في الحرف، لأن الحرف يقتل، المهم ما نعيشة اليوم، ولكن قصور الفهم أتى من عدم فهم معنى الكنيسة ومعنى الخطية عموماً وتأثيرها في الكنيسة، وهذه هي المشكلة الحقيقية، وليس مضمون الموضوع هو البحث في هذه النقطة ولكن الأهم هو *روح الموضوع نفسه*، وهناك كتبات ضخمة للآباء تحدثوا فيها عن الاعتراف وسط الكنيسة، وعاد بعض الآباء يشرحوا أنه لن يتم الاعتراف في وسط الكنيسة لأن إيمان الناس ضعف والبعض يُعثر ويقول كيف هذا أخطأ...

 ثم الاعتراف لم يكن برغي وتفاصيل كما هو حادث اليوم كما* يُمارسه البعض خطأ*، ومن هنا أتى الكلام المنطقي عند بعض الناس الذين يؤكدون ان في الثلاثة القرون الأولى لم يكن هناك اعتراف علني، لأن من غير المعقول يقف أحد يتحدث عن خطاياه بهذا الشكل المُعثر، غير عالمين أن الذي يرى قوة غفران الله يعترف بسهولة كالمرأة السامرية التي ركضت وقالت على المسيح أنه قال لها كل ما فعلت، ولم تهتم ماذا يقول الناس بل اعترفت جهراً وهي ممتلئة فرحاً، وغيرها الكثير والكثير اعترفوا بسهولة شديدة أمام الدنيا كلها أن الرب غفر كل أثامهم وذنوبهم، واليوم للأسف لا نعترف الاعتراف الصحيح إذ نظن أنه سرد خطايا ورغي ولت وعجن يخرجنا عن روح التوبة التي تفرح القلب وتجعل الإنسان ينطلق فرحاً لأن قلبه اغتسل ونال نعمة من الله، لأن أن كنت اغتسلت وغُفرت خطاياي الكثيرة فلماذا انتفخ واتكبر واعتبر أن معرفة خطاياي هي مشكلة كبيرة بالنسبة لي، مع أن دم ابن الله غسلني ولم تعد لها سلطان عليّ أو مكان في قلبي، وافتخر بمحبة الله لا بذاتي، وانطلق اخدم اسمه بروح الوداعة، وليس معنى كلامي أني أذهب اتكلم عن خطاياي، لأن هذا أيضاً ضد الغفران ونعمة الله، لأني أتحدث عن الرب الشافي الذي شفى قلبي من الخطية وطهرني ... النعمة معك
​


----------



## soul & life (8 يونيو 2012)

*اشكرك استاذى الفاضل موضوع اكثر من رائع استفدت منه كثيرا ربنا يعوضك ويمنحك نعمة وسلام شكرا على اهتمامك وطرحك للموضوع باستفاضه .*


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *اشكرك استاذى الفاضل موضوع اكثر من رائع استفدت منه كثيرا ربنا يعوضك ويمنحك نعمة وسلام شكرا على اهتمامك وطرحك للموضوع باستفاضه .*



فقط لنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض يا محبوبة الله والقديسين
كوني في ملء محبة الله وفرح الحياة آمين فآمين
​


----------



## amgd beshara (20 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا استاذ ايمن موضوع جميل و مفيد جدا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ويُبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب في المسيح الرب
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## ROWIS (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*هل الاعتراف في القرون الثلاثة الأولى امام الجميع، ده كان نابع من امتدادا طريقة الاعتراف على الذبائح في العهد القديم؟
يعني هل لانهم كانوا متعودين على كده، فطبقوا طريقة الاعتراف جهراً على سر التوبة والاعتراف؟*


----------



## ROWIS (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*اه حاجة تاني استاذي، انا عندي حساسية من موضوع ابن العسال، لاني سمعت (من شخص دارس ايضاً) انه كان بيجمع فقط ولا يدقق، كانت مهمته هي ان يجمع كل القوانين التي يُقال على انها قوانين كنسية، ولذلك اختلط عليه الامر في بعض الاحيان ونقل قوانين نابعة من افكار هرطوقية في عصور سابقة، وايضاً قوانين نابعة من فكر إسلامي!، وايضاً سألت قبل كده ابونا اثناسيوس كاهن كنيسة الانبا انطونوس والانبا بولا - اللبان - الاسكندرية، وهو استاذ مادة التاريخ الكنسي في الكليات الاكليريكية وكليات اللاهوت، فقالي ان ابن العسال ده سيبك منه، وارشدني على كتاب تاني افضل وهو، مجموعة الشرع الكنسي.
فهل الكتاب ده ثقة اكثر من ابن العسال، وهل الحاجات اللي قالوها على ابن العسال دي فعلاً حقيقية؟
*


----------



## aymonded (20 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام لشخصك العزيز، لا علاقة بموضوع الاعتراف العلني بموضوع الاعتراف في العهد القديم، على الإطلاق، لأنه لم يكن اعتراف علني أمام جميع الناس بل أمام الكاهن وعلى الذبيحة، الاعتراف العلني فقط في القضايا والأخطاء الكبرى، ولكن في الكنيسة كان الاعتراف أمام الأتقياء والمؤمنين لأنه يعتبر كدَّر الجماعة كلها لأنه عضو صنع قلقاً بالخطية وأطفأ في نفسه الروح القدس، فبالتالي خسر الشركة مع الكنيسة، وهذا بالطبع يؤثر على الكل ويجعل الكل يشعر بعدم راحة الروح فيهم، لأن الكنيسة الأولى كانت تهتم بالبنيان معاً كجسد واحد، فالمنطلق كله أتى من الجسد الواحد... 
ولكن بسبب أن التقوى انفطأت والكنيسة ضعفت أقروا أنه يكون خاص، ووكلوا كاهن يأخذ الإذن من أسقفه ليأخذ اعترافات الناس ويعطيهم حل الشركة في الكنيسة كشهادة أمام الكنيسة أن هؤلاء تائبين فعلاً، وطبعاً اليوم لا يوجد إفراز ولا إحساس بالجسد الواحد لأسباب كثيرة متشابكة ومتداخله تحتاج لوعي وإدراك روحي عميق...
________________________
بالنسبة لابن العسال هو جمَّع فعلاً كل القوانين بدون أن يقصد أن يضع تمييز بل جعلها موسوعة للتجميع فقط لا غير، لكن موضوع أنه جمع من الفكر الإسلامي دية صعبة قوي ومش دقيقة على الإطلاق وليس لها سند، لأنه جمع كل ما هو مسيحي من كل العصور، فهو يعتبر موسوعة مجمعة حتى لو فيها بعض الأشياء الغير دقيقة، ولكن ما أحضرته هو ما يختص بالاعتراف من جهة التحقيق منه في كتابات الآباء وإرشاداتهم لأني لم أحضر كل ما كتبه لأن فيه بعض الأشياء الغيرمعتبره من جهة التقليد، لذلك أحضرت فقط ما يتناسب مع التقليد وأهملت الباقي تماماً، ولكن من الخطأ إهمال ابن العسال لأنه مرجع هام شبه موسوعة شاملة كل شيء، ولكن تحتاج لإفراز وتمييز مع دراسة مدققه، والراجل في عصره يعتبر نبغة وعميق البحث لأنه قصد فقط أن يضع موسوعة للكنيسة وليس قصدة أنه يضع بحث عملي علمي كنسي دقيق، بل موسوعة للتجميع فقط، نفعتنا كثيراً كلنا في الدراسات والبحث عن أصول القوانين الكنسية وغيرها... لكن من الظلم أن ندَّعي أن بحثه كأن ليس له قيمة أو مع ما هو هرطوقي أو أنه جمع قوانين غير مسيحية ... أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (20 سبتمبر 2012)

نسيت اذكر لك أن كتاب الشرع الكنسي يعتبر كتاب مهم للغاية جداً لأنه كتاب متزن ومرجع هام جدااااااااا فعلاً، وهو جمع وتعليق حنانيا كساب - مطبوعات منشورات النور - بيروت - لبنان، وأول ما ظهر في السوق العربية كان سنة 1985 وهو عبارة عن تجميع لمخطوطات ومراجع عدة لقوانين الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية.
​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2013)

بحث متكامل ومفيد بل موسوعه فعلا
مهم للغايه
شكرا لحضرتك الرب يبارككم


----------



## aymonded (27 مارس 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أخي العزيز، وصلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> قبل كل شيء ينبغي أن نفهم أولاً أن لا يوجد شيء أسمه سرّ الاعتراف كما يقول الناس عن دون دراية منهم، لأنه اسمه *سرّ التوبة والاعتراف* وليس الاعتراف فقط​


*اعرف ان جوهر السر كان معروف منذ العصور الاولي ولكن تسميه السر منذ متي ظهرت في الكنيسة ؟
*​



> 4 – أن يكون للسرّ كتوماً. وكل ما يلقيه إليه المعترف به لا يتفوه به ولا يخطر بباله ويمحوه من صدره.
> فإن باح به أو  أطلع  عليه زوجته أو ولده أو صديقه أو من يأنس إليه أو من يثق به. أو حصلت  جفوة  (جفاء أو اختلاف) بينه وبين المعترف عليه فأظهر أو تفوه بما اعترف عليه  بعد مماته، لزم إسقاطه من كهنوته وحطه من درجته. فأن هذا باب عظيم لا يجب التساهل فيه ولا إهمال الأسقف له .


*
اسقاطة تعني الشلح ؟
هل يتم شلح الكاهن اذ هرطق او قال اسرار الاعتراف ؟*



> *معاملة أب الاعتراف للنســـاء من قوانين القديس أثناسيوس*


*
هل هي قوانين فعلا للقديس اثناسيوس ام منسوبة له ؟*
*

*


----------



## aymonded (6 أكتوبر 2013)

​


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *اعرف ان جوهر السر كان معروف منذ العصور الاولي ولكن تسميه السر منذ متي ظهرت في الكنيسة ؟
> *​
> 
> * اسقاطة تعني الشلح ؟*
> ...


​ 
عموماً تحديد كلمة "سر التوبة والاعتراف" اليوم كانت متأخرة بالمعنى الانفصالي كشيء مستقل بذاته، لأن في الأصل والبداية لم تكن منفصلة عن اليتورجيا أي الصلاة الكنسية بل هي من قوامها الصحيح، لذلك لو دققت في القداس الإلهي ستجد هناك تحليل يقال للمعترفين، لكن اليوم بسبب عدم الفهم حدث لخبطة فالكاهن في القداس يقول الحل مستقل على رأس المعترفين وهذا خطأ، لأن الحل موجود في القداس نفسه ولا يحتاج أن يقوله منفصل...


[ عند اجتماعكم في يوم الرب، اكسروا الخبز واشكروا بعد أن تكونوا اعترفتم بخطاياكم، لكي تكون ذبيحتكم طاهرة ] (ديداكي 14: 1)، وأيضاً: [ اعترف بزلاتك في الكنيسة، ولا تقرب صلاتك بضمير شرير ] (ديداكي 4: 14)
وعموماً الركيزة الأساسية للاعتراف بقلب تائب تأتي في الصلاة دائماً، وهكذا كان الآباء يشددون على الاعتراف لله في الصلاة [ لأن الاعتراف هو رأس الخلاص ] (القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي في شرح المزمور 118)، والقصد أنه لن يستفيد أحد من قوة دم المسيح أن لم يأتي إليه تائباً [ ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويُطهرنا من كل اثم ] (1يوحنا 1: 9)، لذلك أصول التوبة الصحيح هو الاعتراف أمام الله في الصلاة وفحص الكاهن للقلب قبل شركة الكنيسة، لأن الكنيسة تقبل التائبين الراجعين لله، لأن الشركة لا تتم إلا بقلوب طاهرة بدم المسيح...

طبعاً في البداية لم يكن المُسمى سر التوبة والاعتراف بل كان المُسمى [ التائبين أو المتقديم للتوبة ] وكان الطلب للتائبين كالآتي من جهة التعليم الآبائي الصحيح لكي تكون توبتهم صحيحة ويشتركوا في شركة الكنيسة فكان يُطلب منهم:
[ + توبة صادقة 
+ تغيير للحياة (الحياة يظهر فيها ملامح تناسب التوبة)
+ انفصالاً عن جماعة الكنيسة فترة من الزمن طبعاً غذا تكررت الخطية باستهتار (*وليس عن ضعف*) كتأديب إذا لم تظهر ملامح التوبة فيهم إلى أن تستقيم توبتهم) 
+ إقراراً بالخطايا والاعتراف بها ]


ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم [ إن التوبة تُسبب خوفاً وضيقاً للخاطئ، ولكنها ترياق صالح تُعالج فيه علل الخطايا... أأنتم خُطاة ؟ لا تيأسوا، فأنا أُصرّ على أن أُقدِّم لكم الرجاء كدواء، وكأفضل علاج لضعفكم... لن أكف عن أن أُكرر لكم إنه إن أخطأتم لا تيأسوا. إن أخطأتم كل يوم فتوبوا كل يوم ] 
عموماً أول إشارة وصلت إلينا عن الاعتراف السري على يد كاهن عن القانون رقم (102) من قوانين مجمع ترولو المنعقد سنة 692م يعني يُعتبر من القرن السابع تقريباً.
​


----------



## jsyhf (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*طب انا لي استفسار ماذا عن انسان يصلي ويصوم ويتقي الله ويعترف له بخطاياه ولكنه غير مقتنع بضرورة الاعتراف السري امام الكاهن ماذا يكون مصير هذا الانسان*


----------



## aymonded (8 نوفمبر 2013)

jsyhf قال:


> *طب انا لي استفسار ماذا عن انسان يصلي ويصوم ويتقي الله ويعترف له بخطاياه ولكنه غير مقتنع بضرورة الاعتراف السري امام الكاهن ماذا يكون مصير هذا الانسان*



سلام لشخصك العزيز؛ الاعتراف أمام الكاهن ليس لأجل تحديد المصير بل إعلان توبة واعتراف إيمان حي بخلاص الرب يسوع لأجل الشركة في الكنيسة، لأن الأساس هو الاعتراف أمام الله الحي في الصلاة الشخصية بلا وسائط أمام الله، لكن الكاهن لا يحدد مصير أحد قط ولا هو وسيط بين الإنسان والمسيح الرب، ولا بين يديه مصائر الناس، الموضوع كله أن الكاهن هنا يمثل الكنيسة التي تُعلِّم أنه ينبغي أن يكون اعتراف الإيمان الحي بالمخلص بالتوبة الدائمة واضح ومستمر بلا توقف، لأن لا تستقيم الشركة مع الكنيسة إلا بتوبة القلب في المحبة، لكن مشكلة الناس - اليوم - أنها فاهمه الاعتراف خطأ، فبيكون يا اما للرغي، يا إما بشرح تفاصيل الخطية، وهذا ليس اعتراف بل عك بصراحة تامة، لأن المفروض الإنسان يتوب أمام الله الحي ويضع في قلبه أن لا يعود للخطية، ثم يطلب نعمة الله لكي يتغير ويتجدد بقوة عمل روح الله في قلبه، ثم يعترف بإيمانه الحي وعهده الصحيح مع الله أمام الكاهن الذي يمثل الكنيسة، لأنه ينبغي أن يقول له أنه أخطأ أمام الله الحي وتاب عن الخطية ويريد أن يدخل في شركة الكنيسة في النور، فيصلي الكاهن باسم الكنيسة واضعاً يده على رأسه بالصليب الذي هو أساس الغفران، لأن بذلك يكون الكاهن شاهداً على توبته أمام الكنيسة... كن معافي
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 نوفمبر 2013)

تسجيل بدء قرائه -موضوع رائع


----------



## aymonded (11 نوفمبر 2013)

الرائع هو وجودك الحلو يا محبوبة يسوع والقديسين
وصلي لأجلي كثيراً، النعمة تكون معك آمين​


----------



## مينا إيليا (11 نوفمبر 2013)

من شروط المعترف أن يكون بالغاً عاقلاً، بجانب كافة الشروط الوارد ذكرها سابقاً
هل عندما نقوم بتشجيع الأطفال لممارسة هذا السر هل هذا خطأ؟


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2013)

مينا إيليا قال:


> من شروط المعترف أن يكون بالغاً عاقلاً، بجانب كافة الشروط الوارد ذكرها سابقاً
> هل عندما نقوم بتشجيع الأطفال لممارسة هذا السر هل هذا خطأ؟



لأ يا جميل مافيش خطأ طبعاً، لأن احنا بالاعتراف بنعلم الطفل الشجاعة ومواجهة الأخطاء، مع الحرص الشديد على عدم تعنيفهم ونبذهم أو انتهارهم بسبب اعترافهم بأخطاء وحماقات الطفولة التي سنعرفها عنهم، أو يعرفها الكاهن، وأيضاً لا ينبغي غصبهم وإرغامهم على الاعتراف بالخطأ عافية زي ما شوفت بعض الآباء ما بيعملوا (وطبعاً ديه حالة نادرة)...

ولكن من المهم للغاية أنهم يروا أسرتهم مثال في تراجعهم عن الخطأ واعتذارهم واعترافهم به، وأيضاً ينبغي عدم تعليم الطفل الكلام الكتير والحكاوي عن الخطأ الذي وقع فيه أو ارتكبه، ونمنعه عن الحكاوي مع الكاهن التي فيها سرد كيف تم الخطأ بالتفصيل، لأن هذا خطأ شديد للأسف الكل وقع فيه في هذا الجيل كله بسبب بعض الكهنة وتعليمهم عن الاعتراف خطأ، لأنه لا يصح إطلاقاً تذكر الخطية بتفاصيلها لأن لا داعي منها إطلاقاً لأن في القداس الإلهي بنقول: [ ونجنا من تذكر (تذكار) الشر الملبس الموت ]، وذلك لكي يتعلم الطفل أن ينظر لله الحي من صغره، وأنه لا ينظر للخطية بل لقوة غفران الله الذي يمحي الخطية ولا يذكرها بعد... 

فأولاً ينبغي أن يتعلم أنه يعتذر لله في صلاته الخاصة، ثم يذهب للكاهن ويقول أنه أخطأ واعترف تائباً قدام الرب يسوع، أي أنه يعترف بقوله: انه اخطأ وتاب ومش هايعمل كده تاني لأنه اعترف وقال لربنا يسوع هذا الكلام في صلاته، فيقبله الكاهن ويصليله ويضع الصليب على رأسه كشهادة عن قلبه المحب لله...

لكن الكاهن يقول له أنت أخطأت في ايه بالظبط وكانت أيه الحكاية وعملت ايه بالتفصيل *ولغو هذا الكلام الفارغ هايضيع الطفل نفسه ويقضي على شخصيته* ويعلمه أنه يفضل متذكر خطيته كأن الله لم يغفرها له، فيرسخ في نفسيته أن الله سيظل فاكر خطيئته، ومهما ما قال - بعد ذلك - أنه غفرها سيظل يتذكر أن الخطية متجذره فيه ولا يمكن أن يتخلص منها قط، وليس ذلك فقط، بل لو فعل خطية حس انها كبيرة شوية ممكن لا يذهب قط لا لكاهن ولا للكنيسة، بل ربما يكذب لأنه لا يستطيع أن يسرد التفاصيل فيها... 

فلو كل كاهن أو أب وأم وخادم وخادمة فهموا - على المستوى الشخصي - سرّ التوبة والاعتراف صح هايربوا ابنهم في الإيمان صح، لكن *طول ما فكر التوبة مشوه عند الناس سيظل الجيل كله معطوب لا يقدر أن يتوب توبة حقيقية، أو يُقيم شركة صحيحة مع الله ولا مع الكنيسة*.. 
كما ينبغي أن لا يُعطي الكاهن تداريب للطفل لا تتناسب مع سنه كما رأيت البعض يفعل هذا، وايضاً لا يُعلِّم الطفل أن الخطية تنتهي بتدريب خاص وبأعمال شخصية، بل يعمله ان الصلاة كفيله أنها تغير قلبه وتشفيه من الخطية بنعمة الله، لأن *الله هو الذي يُغير القلب ويشفي النفس وحده ووحده فقط*... كن معافي
​


----------



## aymonded (12 أغسطس 2014)

للأسف الشديد نسمع من  كثيرين أنهم لا يقدروا أن يمارسوا سرّ التناول لأنهم خطاة، والبعض الآخر يوجه النفوس  ويخيفها من دينونة الناس لكي ما يُقلع عن الخطية، لذلك اعرض لكم التوجيه  الآبائي الأصيل والسليم كإرشاد وتعليم ينبغي أن نتبعه بدقة، لكي ما نحيا  حياة منضبطة بالروح القدس ونعرف كيف نحيا التوبة حسب قصد الله ولا نخاف من تأثير الخطية وعدن الغفران لأن الخوف عكس الإيمان، وعدم تقدمنا للصلاة والشركة في التناول مع كل المؤمنين تعني أن ليس لنا ثقة في المسيح يسوع ربنا...​

      يقول الأب صفرونيوس :
   [ نحن نتناول  لكي نتوب، ونتوب لكي نتناول. هذا ما سمعناه من الآباء الذين عاشوا قبلنا  والذين معنا، لذلك لا يجب أن نمنع مَن يُريد التقرب من السرّ المجيد حتى  الذي له أخطاء علنية؛ لأن توبة الخوف من دينونة الناس لا تلد في القلب  تواضع الروح، بل نفاقاً، وأمَّا مَن له خطايا علنية فنترك لأبيه الروحي  لكي يدبَّر أمره. ]
رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه تادرس​ عن المئوية الأولى في التوبة​ 96 صفحة 38​ مترجم عن المخطوطة القبطية​


----------



## geegoo (1 سبتمبر 2015)

بعد إذنك أستاذ أيمن 
أنا ملاحظ إن القانون ده بيتكلم عن سرد الخطايا بأنواعها 



> 7 – أن تكون له ( الكاهن ) فراسة جيدة صحيحة (  إفراز وتمييز) تدل على حال المعترف من حركاته وفلتات لسانه وشهواته   وتقلباته وتغيير أحواله واختلافها، ويعلم من استقرائه أمور صِدقه وكذبه   فيما يشكوه إليه من أمراضه ( أمراض الخطية )؛ فأن كثيرين من المعترفين   يغلبهم الحياء على كتم بعض أمراضهم ( الخطية ) على كاهنهم ولاسيما   المستقبحة (1) .
> ومنهم من يخشى صعوبة الغيرة والأمانة في الاعتراف ومرارة الأدوية وعسر استعمالها (2)   فلا يذكر خطاياه التي أخطأها إلى غيره ( يحتفظ بها في قلبه ) حذراً من أن   يغلط كاهنه بالتفوه بها أو بالكتابة عنها أو بالتعريض بها والعياذ بالله،   بالتصريح بها، فلا يذكر له كل هذه الأمراض المختلفة ويتجاوز عن بعضها (3) .



و ده مختلف مع ما قرأته لك في موضع آخر 
و هنا أيضا حضرتك قلت 



> ثم الاعتراف لم يكن برغي وتفاصيل كما هو حادث اليوم كما* يُمارسه البعض خطأ*



و في موضوع آخر حضرتك قلت ما معناه إن ممكن الإعتراف بإقرار إني خاطئ عموما 

*معلش لو فيه غلط في الفهم أو تذكر الكلام صلح لي و فهمني*​ لأني أنا إتربيت علي يد أب إعتراف كان يطلب تفاصيل التفاصيل


----------



## aymonded (1 سبتمبر 2015)

geegoo قال:


> بعد إذنك أستاذ أيمن
> أنا ملاحظ إن القانون ده بيتكلم عن سرد الخطايا بأنواعها
> 
> 
> ...



لأ يا غالي موضوع التفاصيل في السرد ده خطأ شديد ولا يصح أساساً طالما الإنسان تائب، هو هنا القانون القصد منه أنه يوضح أن لابد من ان يكون للكاهن فراسة وعنده تمييز، والمفروض ينتبه للخطية التي تُكرر باستمرار بالرغم من توبة المعترف عنها، لأن تكرار خطية معينة يا اما تكون مشكلة نفسية تحتاج لطبيب نفسي فعلاً، أو الإنسان غير صادق في توبته، أو ربما هناك تشويش أو عدم فهم لطريق التوبة الصحيح... 

لكن كاهن يطلب تفاصيل التفاصيل يبقى فيه حاجة غلط، لأن سرد تفاصيل التفاصيل ده خطأ، والقانون هناك مش بيتكلم عن تفاصيل إنما عن عناوين، بمعنى واحد بيعترف يقول أنا كنت كذاب وتبت، أو أنا زنيت وتبت، لكن لو سأل الكاهن زنيت ازاي ده كاهن لازم يتوقف عن أخذ الاعترافات ويتم فحص قلبه، فالقانون هنا بيتكلم فقط عن الاعتراف العام مش التفاصيل، فممكن واحد يقول أنا أخطأت وتبت، المهم يكون عند الكاهن الحس والإدراك أن من هو امامه تاب فعلاً مش بيعترف لأنه يُريد أن يرضي ضميره ويرتاح نفسياً، بل كل ما يهم الكاهن - المفروض - أن التائب يرتاح روحياً ويتعامل الله معه ويدخل في شركة القديسين في النور...

هو ساعات ناس كتير مش تقدر تقول أنا كذبت وتبت، أو زنيت، يخاف انه يوصل الكلام ده لأبويه، أو لأخوته أو أصدقائه أو زوجته.. الخ، مش القصد هنا التفاصيل الشديدة، لأن ساعات فيه كهنة لما يسمعوا من أطفال أو ناس في سن المراهقة بقولوا لأبويهم بحجة أنهم ينتبهوا ليهم ويربوهم ويقوموهم، وهذا خطا فادح لأن من يفعل هذا لابد من أن يسقط من رتبته حسب قانون الكنيسة، والكاهن الذي عنده الفضول لكي يعرف تفاصيل خطايا المعترف فقد خرج عن التقليد الروحي السليم لازم يُبتعد عنه فوراً، لأن هذا ليس اعتراف بل تشويش... وكثيرون بيتحججوا ان هذا من أجل شفاء النفس، مع أن هذه ليست توبة على الإطلاق ولا ليها اي علاقة بأي علاج، لأن الكاهن لا يقدر على تغيير قلب أحد أو غسيل القلب، بل مسيح القيامة والحياة فقط هو الذي يشفي ويغير القلوب ويغسل القلب بدمه الطاهر... فموضوع الاعتراف محتاج مراجعة حقيقي...
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 سبتمبر 2015)

موضوع جميل جدا 
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (1 سبتمبر 2015)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب؛ كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 مارس 2016)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز؛ الاعتراف أمام الكاهن ليس لأجل تحديد المصير بل إعلان توبة واعتراف إيمان حي بخلاص الرب يسوع لأجل الشركة في الكنيسة، لأن الأساس هو الاعتراف أمام الله الحي في الصلاة الشخصية بلا وسائط أمام الله، لكن الكاهن لا يحدد مصير أحد قط ولا هو وسيط بين الإنسان والمسيح الرب، ولا بين يديه مصائر الناس، الموضوع كله أن الكاهن هنا يمثل الكنيسة التي تُعلِّم أنه ينبغي أن يكون اعتراف الإيمان الحي بالمخلص بالتوبة الدائمة واضح ومستمر بلا توقف، لأن لا تستقيم الشركة مع الكنيسة إلا بتوبة القلب في المحبة، لكن مشكلة الناس - اليوم - أنها فاهمه الاعتراف خطأ، فبيكون يا اما للرغي، يا إما بشرح تفاصيل الخطية، وهذا ليس اعتراف بل عك بصراحة تامة، لأن المفروض الإنسان يتوب أمام الله الحي ويضع في قلبه أن لا يعود للخطية، ثم يطلب نعمة الله لكي يتغير ويتجدد بقوة عمل روح الله في قلبه، ثم يعترف بإيمانه الحي وعهده الصحيح مع الله أمام الكاهن الذي يمثل الكنيسة، لأنه ينبغي أن يقول له أنه أخطأ أمام الله الحي وتاب عن الخطية ويريد أن يدخل في شركة الكنيسة في النور، فيصلي الكاهن باسم الكنيسة واضعاً يده على رأسه بالصليب الذي هو أساس الغفران، لأن بذلك يكون الكاهن شاهداً على توبته أمام الكنيسة... كن معافي
> ​



ده الشعب كله فاهم الاعتراف غلط لأنه كله رغى فاضى 
لكن فى احد الااء قال لازم نعترف بالخطيه بتفاصيلها علشان نحرج ونتعلم اننا منعملهاش وده من فوايد الاعتراف قدام الكاهن 

حققيقى موضوع رائع استاذ ايمن 
قوانين وحاجات اول مره نسمعها
 انها موجوده فى قوانين الاعتراف 
 تسلم ايديك استاذ يمن ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## aymonded (3 مارس 2016)

*المشكلة أن الموضوع بقى محصور في فكر كل واحد المنفصل عن الكنيسة فبقى التعليم مختلط والتوبة لا تمارس في الكنيسة ممارسة سليمة او صحيحة، فأصبحت مشوهة حتى أن كتير من الناس ظنوا أننا نؤمن ونصدق أن الكاهن وسيط بيننا وبين الله فضاع القصد وتاه الناس عن التعليم الإلهي الصحيح.. ربنا يهدي الكل ويعطينا قوة حياة التوبة التي تُرضيه آمين*​


----------

